# Collective Haul 7.0



## Rezel (Feb 16, 2013)

*Maybelline Baby Lips Moisturizing Lip Balm*






*Chanel Rouge Allure Velvet Lipstick La Sensuelle (40), MAC Lipsticks in Rocker, Moxie, and Mehr*
*MAC Marilyn Monroe Lipsticks in Scarlet Ibis, Love Goddess, Charmed, I'm Sure, Deeply Adored; Mac Lipstick in Pink Pigeon*





 




*MAC Lipstick in Craving, Powder Blush in Dame*
*MAC Powder Blush in Unconventional, MAC Marilyn Monroe Powder Blush in The Perfect Cheek*




 




*MAC Extra Dimension Eye Shadows in (clockwise from top):  Divine Blue, A Natural Flirt, Stylishly Merry*
*MAC Fluidlines in Feminine Edge, Catch My Eye*




 



*MAC Blot Powder in Medium*
*MAC Mineralize Skinfinish in Stereo Rose, Pressed Transparent Finishing Powder*




 



*China Glaze Bohemian Lustre Nail Polish in Unpredictable, Deviantly Daring, No Plain Jane; China Glaze Nail Polish in White Out, Dress Me Up, Concrete Catwalk, Yellow Polka Dot Bikini*
*Color Club Nail Polish in Antiquated, Foil Me Once; Misa Nail Polish in The Great Green What's It, Gray Matters; OPI Nail Polish in Every Month Is Oktoberfest*




 



*Rescue Beauty Lounge Nail Polish in Aqua Lily, OPI Nail Polish in Danke-Shiny Red, LA Colors Nail Polish in Crystal Glitter*
*OPI Germany Collection Ger-Minis Mini Nail Polish Set:  Don't Pretzel My Buttons, Nein! Nein! Nein! OK, Fine!, Unfor-greta-bly Blue, Suzi And The 7 Dusseldorfs*




 



*Glitter Gal Nail Polish in Hell Bent Blue, Contorted Mauve, Flawless Pink*
*Mmm, holo goodness.*










*BBW Hand Soaps; BBW Hand Lotions, L'Occitane Hand Lotion*
*BBW Body Lotions; BBW and VS Body Splash*



 






 



  	Some of these I got as gifts like the OPI minis, body lotion and sprays.


----------



## frankieluvsmac (Feb 16, 2013)

Great haul


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Feb 16, 2013)

I want to go haulin' now.


----------



## Rezel (Feb 19, 2013)

MaitaiFluff said:


> I want to go haulin' now.


  	What's on your list?


----------



## MaitaiFluff (Feb 19, 2013)

Rezel said:


> Thanks!    What's on your list?


  Now that Archie has come out and almost all has settled in the MAC world I want to catch up on NARS Spring 2013 and some of their regular line as well.


----------



## Ivonne383 (Feb 22, 2013)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Rezel (Mar 29, 2013)

Ivonne383 said:


> Awesome haul!


  	Thank you.


----------



## tears3101 (Apr 1, 2013)

Omg, great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	My favs are The Perfect Cheek and stuff from the BBW


----------



## ZoZo (Apr 1, 2013)

Great haull!! enjoy it..


----------



## Rezel (Sep 17, 2013)

ZoZo said:


> Great haull!! enjoy it..


  Thanks, thanks.


----------



## ct1980 (Sep 23, 2013)

I still need to acquire Stereo Rose!


----------



## amirahall1 (Oct 6, 2013)

nice


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Oct 6, 2013)

Wow!! :jawdrop: Awesome haul! I´m a bit jealous though...:eyelove:


----------



## Rezel (Oct 15, 2013)

amirahall1 said:


> nice
> 
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *EOTD-Fanny*
> ...


 Thanks, Fanny and amirahall.


----------

